# Zebra pleco fry



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Please don't PM or e-mail me for fry. They are all spoken for. There are actually 29 fry, but they in a 40 gallon grow out tank...and wouldn't get together for a group hug!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

wow, congrats


----------



## mermaid (Jul 22, 2005)

OMGOSH! ive always wanted one, *sigh* how much do you sell them for? i saw one place had them for like umm... ALOT! lol... it was either like 150, or 250 i cant remember


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

u have pm for fry.....






























lol j/k great pics! i want some.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

haha yeah me too! (i heard what ya said fishnut :-D)


----------



## blor (Jul 7, 2005)

hahah....nice...looks like they're lining up for an attack


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2005)

adorable little things! id love to have one too! lol


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

I plan to put 5 more on AB in 8 days. 2 will be donation auctions if the winning bidder doesn't contact me from the last 2 donation auctions. The auctions will start at $1 with NO reserve price!!!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

nice, thanks for the info :-D


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

The 3 zebra auctions are relisted on AB. Here's the link for 1 of them: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwcatfish&1124035038 They start at $1 and there is NO reserve price!


----------



## blor (Jul 7, 2005)

wow....$199


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

Congrats fishnut, lol i can find it hard raising angel fry i dnt knw how u do it i will have to speack to u on aquachat sometime.

- Jonno


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

I no longer go to Aquachat. I resigned as a moderator there!


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2005)

AH just 1? can i have just 1? 20 bux.. god i need one..lol


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

there cute! Whats AB?


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

first, this thread is over 2 years old...

AB=AquaBid, like ebay, but for fish.


----------

